# AirPort Express et connection ethernet avec login



## pomme man (29 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous ! 
Voilà bien longtemps que je n'avais plus sollicité d'aide sur les forums... mais il est ici question de configurer une borne Airport Express afin qu'elle diffuse un réseau WiFi sur des appareils Apple depuis une connexion Ethernet protégée par un login (un peut comme dans les chambres d'un Crous)...

Je suis actuellement logé dans un FJT (Foyé de jeune travailleur) qui met à ma disposition une connexion internet via câble Ethernet. Au branchement sur mon MBP, pas de problème, le réseau est automatiquement détecté et à l'ouverture d'un navigateur (n'importe lequel) une page de login apparaît (ici, UCOPIA Communication en l'occurrence). Je rentre mes identifiants et je suis connecté, sans déconnexion automatique... aussi longtemps que la page de login reste ouverte, je suis connecté. 
Jusqu'à aujourd'hui, j'utilisais le partage de connexions du Mac pour diffuser un réseau WiFi dans la chambre afin de connecter iPad et iPhone au WiFi. 
J'ai donc fait l'acquisition d'un AirPort Express afin qu'elle se substitue au mac pour diffuser un réseau WiFi dans la chambre sur mes 3 appareils... et c'est là que ça ce gâte... après deux jours complets à tenter tous et n'importe quoi (surtout n'import quoi !) je n'ai pas réussis une seule fois à avoir accès a internet via l'airport express...

J'ai donc besoin d'aide pour la configurer... je craque !!!


----------



## Polo35230 (29 Mars 2013)

Bonjour pomme man,

Je craque aussi...
Rien à voir avec le sujet, mais quelque chose m'énerve dans ta signature.
C'est le p'tit truc de danasoft.com qui donne l'adresse IP, le FAI et le navigateur de celui qui consulte les pages web de Macge ou tu figures.
C'est pas bien méchant, mais c'est chiant...

De plus, ça établit un lien sur une machine de danasoft, et fait un get HTTP (ludoquivoittout, c'est toi?) pour récupérer les info ci-dessus et renseigner ta signature.
Danasoft peut ainsi se constituer ainsi un joli petit fichier avec certains éléments de tous les membres de Macgé qui consultent les pages où tu interviens...
Ça installe également un coockie danasoft sur nos ordis...

Bref, pour se débarasser ce cette m....., et ne plus voir ta signature, faut filtrer l'adresse IP de danasoft (54.245.112.177), ce que j'ai fait, ou, dans le fichier hosts, renvoyer danasoft.com sur la boucle locale.

J'espère que j'ai pas dit trop de bêtises...

Tain, ça va mieux...


----------



## pomme man (31 Mars 2013)

super... merci polo, je m'attendais à une aide précieuse et non un troll...
Un message comme ça, c'est en MP que tu me l'envoi. je peut comprendre ta requette, ma signature date de 2008 et je ne l'ai jamais changé... a l'époque c'etait cool, c'est peut étre galére ou je ne sais quoi... mais pas en réponse... désormais, plus de réponse je n'aurais... 
Je balance mon airport par la fenetre et je m'assoie sur l'idée d'avoir de l'aide. non, vraiment, merci !!!! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h57 ----------

bon... accessoirement, j'ai quand même supprimé ma signature...

coté airport et mon problème... vraiment, je n'en peut plus...
SOS ...


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2013)

Apparemment (_cf._ ici), il devrait suffire de :
- brancher l'AE dans la prise
- y connecter le câble Ethernet
- attendre la lumière verte
- se connecter ensuite en ouifi à l'AE
- se logger sur le réseau communautaire

Il faut bien sûr avoir déjà configuré l'AE côté ouifi.


----------



## pomme man (31 Mars 2013)

merci bompi ! 
cette configuration en effet fonctionne. j'ai réussis hier...
Seulement si le configure la born en mode pont. 
En DHCP... impossible.
Mais le problème de cette configue c'est que je ne peut connecter qu'un appareil à la fois au réseau... 
La page de ogin me dit que l'identifiant est déjà utilisé...

Bien entendu, vous me direz que je ne suis pas sur deux divice en même temps... et pourtant, pour les synchro Bento par exemple, l'ordi et le idivice doivent être connecté en meme temps sur le meme reseau...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h01 ----------

pour info, si je met la born airport express en mode DHCP et NAt, j'ai un conflit réseau.
Elle (la born) me dit qu'il y a double nat car elle est branché sur un réseau qui utilise NAT pour fournir des adresse ip privées.


----------



## Polo35230 (31 Mars 2013)

Bonjour, pomme man,

J'ai été un peu sec...
Tu n'as pas tort, j'aurai dû t'envoyer un MP...
J'ai eu un coup de sang en voyant ta signature, et pas le sujet. Pas mon genre pourtant...

Bon, pour ton pb, il faudarit savoir si UCOPIA utilise un serveur PPPoE au Crous.

Si c'est le cas, tu n'as pas 36 solutions.
Je n'ai pas d'airport express, mais pour la philosophie, il fadrait configurer le côté Wan de l'Express en PPPoE (et mettre dans les paramètres le login et le mot de passe). De cette façon, elle aura une adresse IP affectée par le serveur UCOPIA (côté wan)

Il faudrait configurer le côté Lan de façon à ce que ce soit la borne qui distribue des adresses sur un plan IP privé (genre 10.1.1.0/24)
Pour cela, il faut que la borne soit:
DHCP
adresse IP 10.1.1.1
masque 10.1.1.255
plage dhcp 10.1.1.10 à 10.1.1.50
Penser aussi à activer UPnP

Les équipements de ton réseau local seront en DHCP auto pour pouvoir accéder à l'Airport Express et évoluer sur le plan 10.1.1.0/24

Si c'est pas du PPPoE, c'est qu'UCOPIA ne t'affecte qu'une seule IP privée ou publique (ça m'étonnerait, les Crous ne sont pas riches). On verra alors pour configurer la borne sur deux plans IP.


----------



## pomme man (31 Mars 2013)

Non mais, pas de problème! Ma réponse aussi était un peut énervé, je m'en excuse également.
J'ai en effet testé le mode pppoe en effet... Mais je ne sais plus si j'était sur le port ethernet ou wan... Je vais donc réessayer. Lors de cette essai, la born me renvoyais qu'elle ne trouvais pas de serveur pppoe de l'autre côté de la ligne... 
Je réessaies donc cette aprèm et poste juste après la réponse à ce teste.


----------



## Polo35230 (31 Mars 2013)

En relisant mon post, je m'aperçois que j'ai fait une erreur grossière.
Le masque, côté lan, c'est 255.255.255.0 bien sûr (10.1.1.255, c'est l'adresse de broadcast)

D'un autre côté, si le Mac était connecté en DHCP auto sur la prise ethernet, et que ça marchait, c'est que c'est pas du PPPoE...
Le Mac était configuré en DHCP auto?
Tu passes ensuite par un navigateur pour accéder à un portail web UCOPIA qui te demande un nom d'utilisateur et de mot de passe?
Parce que si c'est ça, je ne sais pas si la borne va savoir faire...

Si c'est pas du PPPoE, Il faudrait demander aux administrateurs du Crous si ils ne délivrent qu'une seule adresse IP par étudiant.
Si c'est le cas, la borne express devra être DHCP auto côté Wan, et côté lan:
adresse IP 10.1.1.1
masque 255.255.255.0
Serveur DHCP avec plage dhcp 10.1.1.10 à 10.1.1.50

Si ils délivrent plusieurs adresses IP, je pens (mais je ne suis pas sûr) qu'il ne doit pas y avoir y avoir grand chose à faire.
Simplement configurer la partie réseau sans fil, et mettre tous les matériels du réseau local en dhcp auto.
Mais je n'ai pas d'Airport Express. 
Si quelqu'un pouvait confirmer?


----------



## pomme man (31 Mars 2013)

Oui, dans le principe c'est en effet l'ouverture d'une page internet avec une demande d'id.
Le mac en DHCP auto en effet ! 

j'ai donc tester la config en pppoe, mais c'est pas ça...
Une adresse par logement (par port ethernet). Accésoirement, je ne suis pas en crous mais en FJT et ne suis plus (depuis bien longtemps) étudiant... mais ça n'as en effet aucune importance pour le sujet ! 
Je parlais du crous car la configuration est identique dans ces établissement.

Bon, accessoirement, en forçant la born en DHCP automatique même avec erreur, elle distribue des ip pour mes appareil sur lesquels je dois en effet fournir a chaque fois l'identifiant... le problème ici c'est que je ne peut l'utiliser qu'une seul fois... à la fois ! 
Si le mac est connecté, l'ipad détecte bien le réseau, ce connect et ouvre en effet la page safari automatiquement pour que je rentre mes identifiants mais il me dit que cette identifiant est déjà utilisé...
La solution la plus simple je pense va être de demander un deuxième id... si tenté qu'ils m'accorde cette dérogation d'avoir deux id... c'est pas gagné !


----------



## Polo35230 (31 Mars 2013)

pomme man a dit:


> La solution la plus simple je pense va être de demander un deuxième id... si tenté qu'ils m'accorde cette dérogation d'avoir deux id... c'est pas gagné !


Si le Mac se connectait en DHCP auto, ce n'était donc pas du PPPoE.
Tel que tu décris le pb, la borne est bien configurée, et il doit bien falloir plusieurs idententifiants.

J'ai un moment pensé au partage de connexion internet sur le Mac (sans la borne), mais on retombera sur le même pb...


----------



## pomme man (31 Mars 2013)

c'est en effet ce que je fessais au début... je partageais la connection depuis le mac connecté en ethernet qui diffusais du wifi...
Dans cette configue, nul besoin d'id sur les idevice... 
mais cela obligeais le mac à rester allumer H24 et ralentissais sa propre connection...

C'est pour ça en fait que j'ai acheté une airport...

et ça ne me servais pas à connecter l'ipad sur le même réseau que le mac pour certaines configue comme, justement bento et sa syncro par exemple... dans ce cas en effet, l'ipad et l'iphone avais une connection internet, mais pas relier au mac donc...


----------



## Fahrenheit911 (5 Septembre 2015)

UP !
Bonjour,

Je suis en résidence étudiante qui propose un accès internet via MyNeo service. L'offre propose un accès à internet pour 1 appareil. (Vérification des adresse MAC)

Bref, c'est exactement le même cas que pomme man ( connexion avec Login, limitation...) L'année dernière j'avais réussi à configurer une Airport Express pour créer un réseau 10.0.1.XX sur lesquels étaient connectés tous mes appareils. Ensuite l'APE était connectée par cable au boîtier de mon appart' et lui "parlait d'une seule et même voix" -> problème résolu.

Le boîtier a 4 ports LAN, 1 WAN et un vers la prise téléphonique (qui est branché)

Mais en rentrant de vacances, impossible de retrouver la configuration.
J'en suis là:
Création d'un réseau Wifi indépendant: ok

Onglet *Connexion à internet*
Connexion via: Ethernet
Port WAN Ethernet: Par défaut
Partage de connexion: Partager une adresse IP publique

*TCP/IP*
Configurer IPv4: Via DHCP
Serveur DNS: 192.168.55.55
C'est l'adresse du Pop-up qui apparaissait après une longue absence. Ça doit être lui qui gère les IP
Nom de domaine: Vide
ID. du client DHCP: Vide

*DHCP:*
Première adresse 10.0.1.100
Dernière adresse: 10.0.1.200
Bail DHCP: 1 jours
Tout le reste est vide

*NAT*
L'hôte par défaut: 10.0.1.1
Activer NAT-PMP: Coché

Voilà avec tout ces réglages, je n'arrive pas à me loguer. Quelque chose m'échappe, il faut que l'adresse MAC de l'APE soit détecté par le site et ensuite elle fait routeur. Si vous pouviez m'aider ça serait cool 

Merci


----------



## Fahrenheit911 (6 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour, 

J'ai trouvé un tuto (cliquez ici) qui propose de configurer le tout comme la photo ci-dessous






Je crois que c'est la bonne configuration, je l'ai donc suivi à la lettre mais rien à faire, cela ne marche pas 

Je suis certains de ne pas être loin du but car lorsque je configure l'APE comme cela, les voyants "internet" et "borne APE" sont verts dans l'Utilitaire Airport 6.0.X. Malgré cela, aucune page ne se charge dans Safari. 

Autre point: lorsque je suis connecté à la box de mon appartement, le serveur DNS retourné est 192.168.55.55

Avez-vous des idées ? 
Merci


----------

